# Swimming and ear care.



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Swimming is part of Fritz' regular exercise routine that we integrate with the hiking and running. He is absolutely ripping with lean muscle and weighed in at the Vet yesterday at 94 pounds. But he also had a yeast infection in each ear and a bacterial infection in one which the Vet said was common in swimmers. So they charge me $40 for 12 oz. of Mal-A-Ket Plus TrizEDTA Flush to be administered after every swim. Anyone have any other suggestions/experiences?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most ear cleaners you get from your vet are MUCH cheaper than that. Maybe that included the cost of the antibiotic for the ear infections? Ear cleaners are going to be your friend if your dog is swimming that much and having problems as they are drying and will get all the crude left over from swimming out.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Most ear cleaners you get from your vet are MUCH cheaper than that. Maybe that included the cost of the antibiotic for the ear infections? Ear cleaners are going to be your friend if your dog is swimming that much and having problems as they are drying and will get all the crude left over from swimming out.


Same old Story with VCA. $40 for the Mal-A-Ket and $40 for the Mometamax.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your vet is very spendy; I hope you like them a lot.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Your vet is very spendy; I hope you like them a lot.


Full service hospital but I'm going to have to part ways. Recently when my 11 year old GSD suffered bloat,they charged me $65 for an emergency visit,$180 for an X-Ray,$65 to read the X-Ray and $75 euthanasia,3 weeks after $4000 for a splenectomy.


----------

